# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team تحديثات :  Easy-JTAG 1.0.89.0 Daily Update. Samsung, Lumia, Gsmart, p3100 via emmc

## mohamed73

*Easy-JTAG 1.0.89.0 Daily Update. Samsung, Lumia, Gsmart, p3100 via emmc*  *Easy-JTAG 1.0.89.0 Daily Update - First in the world  
Via JTAG connection:
- support GSMART 1355 (Read/Write,OneClickRepair)
- support SAMSUNG GT-S6310 (Read/Write,OneClickRepair)
- support NOKIA LUMIA 520 (Read/Write,OneClickRepair) 
Via direct emmc connection:
- support  SAMSUNG GT-P3100 (read/write via emmc direct) - first in the word   p.s. via P3100 emmc direct you can repair now p3100 even with broken or wrong boot with blocked JTAG connection
p.s2 sorry for delay. something hot on the way )*

----------

